# Penny is 11 1/2 today!



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 4, 2009)

Our St. Bernard is 11 1/2 today! :bun Their average life span is 6-8 years. She spent lastnight guarding the small animals up by the barn. It appears we had a prediator around lastnight. She did a wonderful job of keeping them away from the calves, small heifers, and chickens here by the buildings!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Jan 4, 2009)

yayyyyyyyyy for penny! lucky you to have her for this long and lucky her


----------



## Thewife (Jan 4, 2009)

Happy Bday(and a half) Penny!

Is she getting extra treats today for her hard work?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, extra treats will be in store for her today. After we were up and DH had things checked out she went to bed. The pic above was taken as I went to the barn this morning and she came to great me on her rounds.

Here's one taken of her resting in her hutch.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 4, 2009)

I can always tell if my black dog was up all night doing his job! 
He WILL come to the barn with me, but he will pick out a pile of hay to sleep in while I feed, instead of running around the barnyard looking for gross things to eat or mice to hunt!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 4, 2009)

happy 1/2 bday penny.she loves gurding her family an animales.i bet she sleeps most of the day.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jan 4, 2009)

I wonder if farm dogs live longer than their city counterparts? I'm sure they are happier!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

i thnk the life spans are a toss up.city dogs just have a safe yard to live in.an are only in danger if they leave their yard.farm dogs can get hurt or killed doing their farm jobs.as well as getting shot.


----------

